# Gtp [female] just shed



## solar 17 (Feb 11, 2009)

Hi there....just a pic of a female chondro[marsha] who shed / slough this morning..cheers solar 17 [Baden]


----------



## MsMoreliaMagic (Feb 11, 2009)

Marsha is stunning  Love all the blue in her.


----------



## MatE (Feb 11, 2009)

Cool she is very nice got to be happy with her.


----------



## fraser888 (Feb 11, 2009)

Wo like that blue on her


----------



## sarah_m (Feb 11, 2009)

Now i am jealous!


----------



## yommy (Feb 11, 2009)

looking good baden gee they are growing well


----------



## disasterpiece7.0 (Feb 11, 2009)

stunning as always mate.


----------



## 483996 (Feb 11, 2009)

very nice Baden.


----------



## Wild~Touch (Feb 11, 2009)

Soooo nice and thanks for sharing


----------



## Kurto (Feb 11, 2009)

Oohh that's nice! Love the blue tones!


----------



## scorps (Feb 11, 2009)

Solar what linage is that if you dont mind me asking, it is an absolute stunner.


----------



## jay76 (Feb 12, 2009)

very nice badon


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Feb 12, 2009)

Stunning blue pattern on that form 
very nice


----------



## Snowman (Feb 12, 2009)

Has an entirely blue GTP ever been breed overseas... You'd think its posible when you look at the way the they go nuts over mutations.... I don't want people to flame on about it I'm just curious thats all....


----------



## Wild~Touch (Feb 12, 2009)

Why not Google Green Tree pythons, it's mind blowing what overseas breeders are creating


----------



## Crazy_Snake08 (Feb 12, 2009)

very nice!!!+


----------



## disasterpiece7.0 (Feb 12, 2009)

That female is what you call hormonal blue. Happens to females after breeding, some do it, some don't. Often they get more blue after each season of breeding. 

there have however been many morphs hatched that turn out strange. I believe most morphs come from red hatchlings. Generally speaking aussies have yellow babies and green adults. PNGs can have yellow or red babies and they're the ones that can create morphs.


----------



## Snowman (Feb 12, 2009)

squeal said:


> Snowman follow the link
> 
> http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/for-sale-snakes/green-tree-python-hatchlings-103220
> 
> Hope it works:?


 

Thanks! That's awesome... I want a blue snake!


----------



## pythons73 (Feb 12, 2009)

Why would you want that in your collection solar17,i think its best to send it my way,Very nice indeed,maybe one day i will own one,or two.[ fingers crossed ].The way the prices are coming down,i may own one sooner rather than later.


----------



## Jeremy Kriske (Feb 13, 2009)

If you guys want to look at some wild things, check out this forum. Some wild GTPs there.

http://moreliaviridis.yuku.com/forums/63/t/Morelia-Viridis-Forum.html


Great chondro Baden!


----------



## syxxx (Feb 15, 2009)

Nice snake solar

that link is different, not my cup of tea but interesting


----------

